# Computer friert ein!?



## nordi (17. August 2005)

Hi Leute,

ein Kumpel von mir hat gerade angerufen und er hat ein Problem mit seinem PC. Also, Windows wurde schon par Mal neu installiert. Doch der PC friert immer ein. Meistens friert er bei dem ersten Windowsbild ein, wo man seinen Nutzernamen/Passwort eingeben muss. Ich hab ihm gesagt, dass ich von Hardwareproblemen nicht so die Ahnung habe und es deswegen im Internet mal probieren werde. Der PC piept auch nicht oder ähnliches. Ein ganz normales Hochfahren und beim Windowsbild ist meistens schon vorbei. Maus bewegt sich nicht & Tastatur auch nicht. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Julian Maicher (17. August 2005)

Könnte am Arbeitsspeicher oder an der Überhitzung der Grafikkarte oder der CPU liegen. Ich tippe eher letzteres. Am besten mal die Temps checken und ggf. den Arbeitsspeicher einmal austauschen.


----------



## Alexander12 (17. August 2005)

Hi.



> Zitat von suye
> Am besten mal die Temps checken und ggf. den Arbeitsspeicher einmal austauschen.



Man kann den Arbeitsspeicher auch runtertakten!(im bios) Oder Kühlelemente draufklatschen, hab ich beides bei mir gemacht!

Nun zum Thema:
Ich hatt auch schon Mal so ein Problem, da hat sich der Pc einfach aufgehängt, das Bild ist stehengeblieben. Es war ein P4 2,4 Ghz, aber er war vollgestopft mit Pci-Karten, 6 Festplatten. Ich hab' ein bisschen davon ausgebaut und schon gings wieder flüssig! Er hat's wahrscheinlich nicht mehr alles verwalten können!?   Neuinstallation ging währenddessen bai mir übrigens auch nicht.

Was ist es denn für ein Pc? (Ghz, Ram)
Ist er auch voll mit Karten etc.?

MfG Alexander12


----------



## nordi (17. August 2005)

Also der Computer ist relativ alt - hab gerade mal nachgefragt, was drinnen steckt. Als mein Kumpel hat kaum Ahnung von PCs, deswegen können auch paar Angaben ungenau sein:

CPU: Amd Athlon 600
GraKa: NVidia Geforce 64MB
Sound: Soundblaster (Billigding)
TV-Karte: WinTV Karte
Arbeitsspeicher: 128 / 256 DDR RAM

Bei DDR RAM bin ich mir nicht sicher. Gab es dort schon DDR, wo die 600 Megaherz Rechner rausgekommen sind? Wo kann man die Temperatur nachgucken? Was meint ihr mit "Kühlelemente"?


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (17. August 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann den Arbeitsspeicher auch runtertakten!(im bios) Oder Kühlelemente draufklatschen, hab ich beides bei mir gemacht!


Was bringt es denn den Arbeitsspeicher runter zu takten, wenn Du noch Kühlelemente drauf packst?  


> Ich hatt auch schon Mal so ein Problem, da hat sich der Pc einfach aufgehängt, das Bild ist stehengeblieben. Es war ein P4 2,4 Ghz, aber er war vollgestopft mit Pci-Karten, 6 Festplatten. Ich hab' ein bisschen davon ausgebaut und schon gings wieder flüssig! Er hat's wahrscheinlich nicht mehr alles verwalten können!?


Das Netzteil war einfach zu schwach. 

Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie suye.
Im Bios sollten sich die Temps angucken lassen. Wenn nicht, isses wirklich alt.
Versuch mal standart Bios-Einstellungen. Wenns geht,
versuch alles weitere zuzuschalten um dem Problem auf die Spur zu kommen.
Wenn Du allerdings generell keine Ahnung von Bios-Einstellungen hast,
isses besser Du wechselst alles aus, bist Du das fehlerhafte Teil gefunden hast.

MfG, cosmo


----------



## Alexander12 (17. August 2005)

Hallo.



> Zitat von cosmochaosmaker:
> Das Netzteil war einfach zu schwach.



Es ist ein 400 Watt Netzteil ->     
Grafikkarte nur GeForce 4 Ti 4200!  :suspekt: 

MfG Alexander12


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (18. August 2005)

Öhm, wie jetzt? Du meinst die 400 sollten reichen?
400 Watt reichen da nie aus.
Mit vieviel Ampere willst den 6 PCI & 6 HDs versorgen?
MainBoard, CPU, GraKa, DVD (evtl Brenner) kommen noch hinzu.
Da reichen keine ca 30A auf +12V.
Ganz zu schweigen von der Währemeabfuhr die dann benötigt wird,
die verbraucht ja auch ne menge Strom.
HDs mehmen ja auch unter permanenter Hitze schaden bzw die Oberfläche leidet extrem.

Da solltest Dir für sowas schon ein 600w holen. Mag sein das dein 400w das mitgemacht hat.
Möcht aber nicht wissen wie warm es war und ob Du überhapt zusätzliche Lüfter,
für die Währmeabfuhr in dem Gehäuse drinne hattest.


----------



## Radhad (18. August 2005)

400W Netzteil liefert Effektiv ca. 320W, wenn man mal ausrechnet, was nach deinen Angaben dein PC verbaucht hat, komm ich auf locker 370W Effektiv. Ergo: kein Wunder dass er net lief.

@Thread: Um festzustellen, ob es ein Speicherfehler ist, solltest du mal das Programm Memtest runterladen, auf CD brennen (bootfähig, steht aber auch auf der Page wie das geht) und dann mal durchlaufen lassen.


Gruß Radhad


----------



## duckdonald (18. August 2005)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre eine fehlerhafte Festplatte.
Geht der Dos-Modus bzw. abgesicherter-Modus?

wenn ja dann einfach mal
"chkdsk /f"
ausführen (notfalls von Diskette oder Windows-CD starten)


----------



## Alexander12 (18. August 2005)

Hi.



> Zitat von cosmochaosmaker:
> Möcht aber nicht wissen wie warm es war und ob Du überhapt zusätzliche Lüfter,
> für die Währmeabfuhr in dem Gehäuse drinne hattest.



1 CPU-Lüfter
1 kleiner Lüfter auf der GraKa ...
Öhm, sonst eigentlich nix ... ^^  ^^ 

Aber ich hab' mich geirrt, es waren nur 5 HDs!

MfG Alexander12


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (18. August 2005)

Trotzdem bin ich bin mir sicher, das dein NT ein sehr schwaches war.
Egal ob jetzt 400W drann steht, Radhad hats sogar bestätigt,
die Ampere Leistung musst Du beachten.
Wird zuviel Stom verbraucht, wie das NT eigentlich liefern kann, wird es
verdammt heiss
fehlt der GraKa & CPU der Strom, ergo entstehen Aussetzer, sodass der PC logischer Weise einfriert
Ich hab jetzt mal gegoogelt, weil's mich jetzt richtig interessiert und schau mal was ich gefunden hab:
Kleiner Netzteil Stromverbrauchs-Rechner 

@Radhad: Wenn Du jetzt einen besseren hast,
währe es echt nett Du postest mal den Link bitte. 
Oder weisst Du evtl wo es eine vernünftige Liste,
mit den aktuellen Durchschnitts-Verbrauchswerten gibt?
Den rechner kann man sich ja ohne Probleme nachbauen. 
Hab jetzt ein halbe Stunde gegoogelt und nichts gescheites gefunden.


----------

